# 32 متر مكعب سن كام يساوى بالوزن يعنى كام طن



## nasser2020 (13 يونيو 2012)

الاخوة الاعزاء ممكن اعرف او تساعدونى حيث انى عندى قلاب 32متر مكعب سن عاوز اعرف كام وزن السن بالطن لان عندى الخلطة الكيلو جرام عشان اقدر احسب التكلفة


----------



## شادى اليمانى (13 يونيو 2012)

اضرب فى الكثافة


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (13 يونيو 2012)

كثافة السن 2.7 يعني المتر 2.7 الي 2.6 ما بتكون واحده لكن عندك حلين لانه التعبيه بتكون ما مظبوطه دائما والسن احيانا بيكون فيه رمل وشوائب لذا 
اوزن عند ميزان قبل وبعد 
او في المحطه


----------



## ابن المدني (14 يونيو 2012)

حوالي 75 الى 80 طن


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (14 يونيو 2012)

أخي ألفاضل مثلما اشار عليك احدالاخوان اضرب الحجم المقاس بالمتر المكعب بالكثافة و كثافة الحصى =1600كغم/م3 و كثافة الرمل 1500كغم/م3 و ليس كما اشار احد الاخوان ان الكثافة 2.7 حيث ان 2.7 هي وزن نوعي
اذن 32*1600=51200 كغم او 51.2 طن مع التقدير


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (15 يونيو 2012)

انا اعتمدت علي الذاكره واعتقد انه الرقم قابلني ككثافه .ما متاكد لكن الثوابت الزي دي موجوده في الجداول


----------



## م.أحمد محمود عبدالسلام (16 يونيو 2012)

اخى الفاضل 
خذ متر نكعب من السن واحصل بنفسك على الوزن وبالتالى ستظيع ايجاد الكثافه لان الحجم موجود
وهذا اسرع واصح


----------

